# I did it .... ADA 60P



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

After a year or so of debating, I picked up an ADA 60P & Aquasky 601. Was originally going to go with a cheaper Fennix, but decided in the end to go with the aquasky. Probably wont' be setting it up for a while until I get the rest of my set-up in place and decide what I want to do.

Have a few decisions to make though before I decide how I'm going to go (planted fish tank or a planted shrimp tank).

Filter - really undecided if I'm going to go with an HOB, probably an Aquaclear 30, or a canister like an Eheim 2215 which is what people seem to use for the 60p. Any suggestions? I've never used a canister filter before.

Stand - will probably go with an Ikea Besta as most people seem to use this. The ADA wood cabinet and metal framed stand is to expensive. Any other suggestions for a stand? I'm not proficient enough with carpentry to build my own nice display stand.

Substrate - will definitely be a planted tank, but haven't decided on what type of fish I want, or to keep it as shrimp tank. If I go fish I will probably go with aquasoil. If I go with a shrimp only neocardina tank (cherries) I may just go with eco-complete.

C02 - will probably hold off on a full on C02 set-up for a while. I do have a tropica nano c02 kit (regulator, those small nano tanks & diffuser) and an aftermarket paintball canister converter if I decide to go with C02. 

Would love to hear any suggestions, thanks!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

A couple quick pointers. The Aquasky 601 is a very high output fixture for a relatively small tank (I have one that is not dimmable) and therefore I haven’t gotten the courage to set it up. 

With a high intensity light, like the Aquasky, I would not set this unit up without a pressurized CO2 system.

As far as filtration goes, I would use an Eheim 2213 and a Aquaclear 20/30 together. The main purpose of the Aquaclear would be to remove particulates (sponge) and a chemical media area (think Purigen). I would highly suggest stainless steel intake strainers for both filters.

If you have never done a shrimp tank before, I would use the Tropica Soil (instead of ADA Amazonia) and you could use it with either Caridina or Neocaridina shrimp. You should also buffer your water for either species as well.

I hope this info is helpful (and not too discouraging).

Respectfully,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

